# Materniti21 test says BOY!!!



## Sis4Us

I can't shake the feeling that they r Wrong I have been so sick w this baby and was NEVER sick w my BOYS I don't get it!!! I don't even have dreams of the baby like I did w the BOYS!!! Nothing!! :shrug:

When will this feeling GO Away when will I be Hapoy about a Baby??? I should be it took me so long to get to this point but I only feel like I failed on having my GIRL!! :cry:


----------



## k4th

:hugs:

Sorry you didn't get the :pink: news you were hoping for. When are you due your 20 week scan? I haven't heard of the blood tests getting it wrong before, but I also don't know many people who've had it.


----------



## winterbabies3

Oh love, I'm sorry you didn't hear pink! Sending big hugs and hoping you find a way to connect to baby.


----------



## Misscalais

Big hugs! My friend had a complete opposite pregnancy with her 3rd and she had her 3rd boy.
These tests are pretty accurate from what ive read. When can you have a scan to see the gender? 
For me i had GD badly with Ds3 but when he was born it was immediately love at 1st cuddle. I did still feel sad when i seen boys parts to double check, but it hasn't effected my bond with him. 
These things just take time.


----------



## Sis4Us

Well the test was RIGHT of course He's ALL BOY!!!

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat-3509454100409997963_zpskjl8nkvp.jpg


----------



## Misscalais

Aww look at his little face, hes absolutely adorable. Congratulations! Im sorry you didn't hear girl though :hugs:


----------



## winterbabies3

He is adorable!


----------



## Sis4Us

I know he is and it makes it a tiny bit easier but he still has a PP and I still have no Lil girl that I thought I would surely have and a closet FULL of Girl stuff :nope:

I'm really trying to get excited its so hard at my age I will be 40 when he is born so my time is running out we have already talked about one more w gender help or adoption I've always wanted a Lil Asian Girl anyway!! :shrug:


----------



## Sis4Us

Heres a Pis of my youngest when he was Lil her turns 9 on Saturday this one looks a lot like him and has his long legs too! 

https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_6ef0d01173396c68bfbddd711f238e3d_zps0ccd69af.jpg

My oldest Graduated This last summer YES im Old!!
https://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c233/phoenixx76/th_Snapchat--4374938947888075595_zpsr3k1tiel.jpg


----------



## Misscalais

Naww they are all gorgeous!!! 
I do understand how you feel though, i think adoption would be great! Giving another child a 2nd chance at a happy and loving life is just the best thing. We talked about adoption too, its really hard to do where i live.
:hugs:


----------

